# Cloni vari

## silian87

Qualcuno conosce un buon clone free o gpl di Orcad per linux. Magari sarebbe bello se usasse le stesse librerie! Altra cosa, noi sempre a scuola, usiamo un programma per simulare il funzionamento di circuiti elettrici. Il programma inizia con wor (o word), ma non mi ricordo il nome completo. Lì non è importante la compatibilità perchè non devo scambiare librerie. Grazie.  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Il secondo programma si chiama esattamente Workbench. Non riesco a trovare un clone   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

Primo consiglio: leggere la doc di gentoo e del portage.

Secondo consiglio: dare "emerge -S electric" e studiare l'output prodotto, troverai da solo la risposta  :Wink: 

Terzo consiglio: non dare per scontato che tutti sappiano che tipo di programma è quello di cui parli, ma danne sempre una sintetica descizione.

----------

## silian87

Ok, sorry   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   . E' un programma per creare circuiti elettrici e simularne il funzionamento. E' meno improntato al disegno e più alla simulazione. Ho già provato Eagle e Alliance, ma Alliance è da linea di comando, mentre Eagle è improntato al disegno e poco alla simulazione.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuDe

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ok, sorry       . E' un programma per creare circuiti elettrici e simularne il funzionamento. E' meno improntato al disegno e più alla simulazione. Ho già provato Eagle e Alliance, ma Alliance è da linea di comando, mentre Eagle è improntato al disegno e poco alla simulazione.  

 

Eagle non simula proprio, ma disegna e sbroglia, ho provato a montarlo su gentoo, ma andava in conflitto con qualche libreria glibc-sa-dio-cosa!

----------

## silian87

Eagle l'ho trovato sulla categoria di simulazione elettronica, ma in effetti non simula.... Va be, proverò a cercare altri programmi.  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Va be, proverò a cercare altri programmi. 

 

Ma tra quelli che ti proponeva l'output di "emerge -S electric" non ce n'è nemmeno uno che possa andare (non li ho mai provati, è semplice curiosità)? Pareri e recensioni su di essi?

----------

## DuDe

Ma cosa ti serve con precisione? per la simulazione c'e' pspspice se non erro, orcad fa' pure il caffe' se se non devi farti la tua mainboard in casa, e' eccessivo, prova eagle, e' free con delle limitazioni!

----------

## silian87

devo simulare semplici circuiti con porte logiche ed interruttori, niente di impegnativo,  credo!

----------

## DuDe

elettronica vegetale? pardon digitale? cerca spice

----------

## silian87

... Ma è un casino da usare!!!, Quello che usiamo a scuola si piazzano i componenti col mouse e così via!!! Lo so che così appaio un po' troppo windows user, ma è veramente un casino farsi ogni volta un file .cir di testo e poi avviarlo con spice!!!

----------

## DuDe

e hai ragione pure te! io non ho mai usato programmi di simulazione, di sbroglio si, anzi fu per questi ultimi che l'informatica mi rapii  :Laughing: 

Mi sa che non posso aiutarti mi spiace

----------

## silian87

Figurati, mi hai aiutato anche troppo!

----------

## DuDe

Siamo o non siamo una comunita' attivissima? eheheheheh

----------

## silian87

Non c'è dubbio, devo dire che aiuto non ne ho trovato mai così tanto da altre parti, e poi le risposte sono quasi veloci come quando si va in chat!!!

Grazie a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3vah

io uso il pspice correntemente ma mi rendo conto che se non si sa ke specifiche mettere ai pezzi diventa un pò un casinotto.... 

Non conosco progs + semplici sorry   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ma vedendo nel portage mi sembra che app-sci/oregano possa fare al caso tuo

```
hell d3vah # emerge app-sci/oregano -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/spice-3.5.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6  +nls -bonobo

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0  -doc

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1  -doc +nls

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3  +nls -tetex

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/oregano-0.23-r1
```

Probabilmente usa le librerie di spice per le simulazioni il che lo rende interessante

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> io uso il pspice correntemente ma mi rendo conto che se non si sa ke specifiche mettere ai pezzi diventa un pò un casinotto.... 
> 
> 

 

Però qui si parla di programmi "free o gpl". pspice lo fanno usare anche a noi all'uni, ma non mi risulta sia ne free ne gpl. Anche perchè di "non free e non gpl" ce ne stanno diversi (o almeno credo  :Razz:  ).

----------

